# Utah Outdoor Adventure Expo



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on out for a great time with lots of great outdoor exhibits. Whatever your outdoor interests, there'll be something there for you. Hope to see you there!

Details at http://www.backcountry-magazine.com/Expo/Hours.htm


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope to see a lot of you good folks out there! If you swing by the Bowhunters of Utah archery exhibit, be sure to say hello.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd go, but since it's free fishing day, I have to take the wife and kid fishing.. poor choice of dates imo..


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> I'd go, but since it's free fishing day, I have to take the wife and kid fishing.. poor choice of dates imo..


Free fishing? meh... the real conflict is the Ogden Bluegrass & Acoustic Music Festival. :lol: 
Or maybe the Wild Outdoors Festival?
Or maybe the Canyonlands PRCA Rodeo?
Hey, it's summer. There's always something else going on.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So what did everyone think of the expo? I wanted to go, but ended up at the airshow instead. Always too much going on in the summer. But it sure sounded like fun.


----------

